# Classical Collector's Question



## whitewolf (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey all,

I was wondering if classical music record collectors are usually faithful to a certain Composer, a Record Label or a Conductor?

See, I've been given a nice collection of about 100 classical records. Before I go off and sell them on eBay, I was wondering how to list them. I would like to bundle them into 4-8 record bundles to save on the shipping and hassle. The records are mostly from the early 70's.

So would you think "_Beethoven Records_", "_Decca FFRR Records_" or "_Glenn Gould Records_" ?

I hope you can help.

Thanks,
Whitewolf


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

If I look at my own collection and how it is organized, It follows three main thrusts: composers, artists and genres (or eras). Labels are somewhat insignificant, as artists change labels constantly. There are notable exceptions (DGG for Karajan and Berlin is a good one, though there are some from Karajan's days with EMI...)

Bundling up is a nice option, and I don't think there's a "wrong" way. It's whatever makes sense to you!

I hope you'll tell us about the titles you inherited!


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Hmm, I have a moderately large collection of CD's - approximately 4000. I have nearly every work written by JS Bach, every work written by Beethoven, Mahler, and Schubert; and a sizeable collection of Mozart, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Shostakovich, Bruckner, and maybe a few others. I more or less already own a version of every significant composition ever written. Admittedly not all the works are considered the best - a lot of them were picked up in bargain bins, etc. 

These days, I tend to pick up: 

- historically significant or "definitive" works
- "interesting" recordings - e.g. rare composers, unusual interpretations, transcriptions, works on unusual instruments
- recordings with very good sound quality


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

In general, collectors go through phases, focusing on subjects. The most obsessed collectors are probably those who go for having the complete issues by labels - usually the first editions of a release, and the content of the records thus being less important. Such collectors are few though, and they have mostly gone through composer and performer phases.

I myself am interested in both obtaining rare repertoire and recordings by selected musicians, but I have recently begun exploring the field of classical LP cover design, and due to the extremely low prices for LPs even _because_ of the cover design or artist. During a recent weekend for instance I obtained about 120 LPs for about 30 Euros totally. This interest however has also to do with a museum exhibition project here, where I will be slightly involved, as well as me being an art historian looking for pristine fields to explore.

If you tell a bit more about the content of your collection, it will be easier to give advice. On the whole, classical LPs are rarely valuable, and if you have 100, it seems to be a generally informed rather than specialized collection of rarities. Perhaps focus on the artist name, and if there are some old first-editions from the same label group those - or do both, in two parallel systems !


----------



## whitewolf (Feb 21, 2012)

*Unique Issues and Covers*



joen_cph said:


> I have recently begun exploring the field of classical LP cover design, and due to the extremely low prices for LPs even _because_ of the cover design or artist. During a recent weekend for instance I obtained about 120 LPs for about 30 Euros totally. This interest however has also to do with a museum exhibition project here, where I will be slightly involved, as well as me being an art historian looking for pristine fields to explore.


Thanks everyone for the interesting feedback, would be glad to hear more.

Hello Joen,

Regarding your interest in different covers. Many of the LPs in my collection were printed in Israel, and as such, have different sleeves. For instance, and LP of collected works by GLENN GOULD, the Israeli version has a completely different cover than the Columbia release (ML 5298):

Artist: Glenn Gould
Title: PIANIST (The Columbia release does not have this name)
Label: CBS
Cat#: MONO 72288

Also, because Israeli pressing were usually low on quantity, they're almost always 1st pressings.

Regarding the other labels, mostly DECCA both (Ace of Spades, and Ace of Clubs), lots of MASTERWORKS (CBS), Deutsche Grammophone, DECCA, and the sort

Any further interest?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,
to obtain the best price I´d probably make an on-sale-post of the specifically Israeli pressings, since they are rare or someone might be interested for nostalgic reasons. 
The other items you mention should not be grouped to label, probably by performer. Decca SXLs are sometimes interesting to audiophiles, though. I´m not personally interested in the Israeli editions, but it was fun discovering them, didn´t even know they existed !


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I have interest in all of your Glenn Gould records...please pm me so that I can have a better idea of how much you have and then we'll start talking price. I have all of his recorded works many times over but am always looking to gain more vinyl, especially from him. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

When I buy classical records, I pay so little, batching together to sae on shipping is the most important thing to me. As long as there are enough ones that look interesting in a batch, I'll bid. I rarely pay ove $2 a disk (usually $1) and I prefer batches of at least 30.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

During the decade or so in which I bought used LPs, I almost never purchased a 'batch'; too apt to include junk. I also avoided discs condition-rated less than NM, and didn't buy more than one disc at a time from a seller until I was confident that he was honest about condition-rating.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Serious collectors most often cherry-pick singles. It's a matter of filling a hole here and there, or adding an unusual version of something. Bundling would apply more to newbies or the uninitiated.

Your answer likely lays at eBay. Browse and see how they're sold, and how many of your items are already listed.

If it's common material, it will have to be priced very low for quick sell.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Edit done Here.


----------



## whitewolf (Feb 21, 2012)

Great feedback buys, thanks a bunch.


----------



## whitewolf (Feb 21, 2012)

kv466 said:


> I have interest in all of your Glenn Gould records...please pm me so that I can have a better idea of how much you have and then we'll start talking price. I have all of his recorded works many times over but am always looking to gain more vinyl, especially from him. Thanks in advance.


The forum rules that I have to post at least 5 times in order to send a PM, so here's my 4th and a 5th on the way


----------



## whitewolf (Feb 21, 2012)

Strange forum rules, but here's my 5th post so I can PM kv466 with my Glenn Gould LPs.

Thanks again guys for all your help.

I will post a link to my eBay store when the LPs will be up for sale, in case in anyone wants to have a look.


----------

